# Help! I need a temporary door!



## nicktaylor

so I'm 24 and moving back to my moms house. I'm moving back by choice cause I'm sick of working to pay bills, I'd rather spend my time studying than worrying about bills. So my mom wants to move me in to her loft in the house, problem is, theres no door!! So anybody can just walk In. And I'm scared my mom might come in and snoop around when I'm at school. I spoke to her about a door and she wasn't for it. She like the style of having an open loft but she said a temporary door should be fine. So can you guys please help me and suggest an inexpensive nice temporary sort of door if possible? I'd appreciate it thanks.


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome NickTaylor:
If you have an opening to accomodate it, you could get an economy prehung door and install it; with the premise that it can be removed later without any permanent damage.
OR, you could leave those magazines and paraphenalia out of your room and Mom would not be dissappointed. My Son had a 'magic room' in his Mom's house where he could come in, throw his clothes in the floor and leave his bed unmade in the morning; he said, "When I come back the clothes are in the laundry and the bed is made. Magic". He was still in that room until he was in his 30's.
Glenn


----------



## nicktaylor

Thank you. Its not necessarily the paraphenelia I am concerned about, I just feel wierd being out and knowing theres a possibility that my stuff is being snooped through. Now this prehung door you speak of, what is it? How does it act/perform exactly? Can you send me a link? I'm not really a home improvement type of guy, so I am new to all this. Thanks again.


----------



## travelover

A prehung door is a door that comes installed in a frame. You mount the frame into the doorway you want to block. I found the link below by Googling "prehung door install". This and other similar articles online will show you how to install it and trim it. If you install it carefully with screws, you can remove it later and fill the screw holes. Go to Home Depot and look at the prehung doors there. It will make a lot more sense to you then.

http://www.hometips.com/articles/door_install.html


----------



## nicktaylor

kay, I just googled prehung door and it seemed easy and fast but it still looked intimidating to do for my moms house. I was looking for something inexpensive and less to work on. Something more temporary. my mom suggested those Chinese dividers but that's no door. I'm still considering the prehung door idea, but I'd also like to hear more suggestions. The more the merrier in my case I guess. Thanks again.


----------



## nicktaylor

travelover said:


> A prehung door is a door that comes installed in a frame. You mount the frame into the doorway you want to block. I found the link below by Googling "prehung door install". This and other similar articles online will show you how to install it and trim it. If you install it carefully with screws, you can remove it later and fill the screw holes. Go to Home Depot and look at the prehung doors there. It will make a lot more sense to you then.
> 
> http://www.hometips.com/articles/door_install.html



thanks! I'm still considering this idea. How much do you think all this would total to?


----------



## travelover

nicktaylor said:


> thanks! I'm still considering this idea. How much do you think all this would total to?



You should be able to do it for a couple hundred dollars, at most.


----------



## Undermount sinks

i'd go for a pre-hung door compared to a chinese divider. hope you'll be able to decide. good luck.


----------



## glennjanie

Nick there are also beads, blanket, quilt etc. if you want to keep the cost down.
Glenn


----------



## H201980

*I need a door for my kitchen i know the kind i want but for the life of me i dont know whats its called, so here goes i will try and explane it,

its a folding door that folds into itself about 5 times and its made of a plastic type of fabric, they was big in the 80's and people had them in there bathroom as a door, it was most times brown, and it hung on a runner on the top of the door frame, lol i hope someone knows what i mean, i have asked google many diffrent ways but still no luck, so i was hoping someone could help me please,

Kind Regards: Lee *


----------



## inspectorD

Accordian door.
Accordion Doors, Accordion Folding Doors & Accordion Room Dividers
Good luck.:


----------



## Tha Carpenter

H201980 said:


> *I need a door for my kitchen i know the kind i want but for the life of me i dont know whats its called, so here goes i will try and explane it,
> 
> its a folding door that folds into itself about 5 times and its made of a plastic type of fabric, they was big in the 80's and people had them in there bathroom as a door, it was most times brown, and it hung on a runner on the top of the door frame, lol i hope someone knows what i mean, i have asked google many diffrent ways but still no luck, so i was hoping someone could help me please,
> 
> Kind Regards: Lee *



I don't know, but it was obviously a bi-fold door

take a look at the door in this kitchen is this it?


----------



## Tha Carpenter

inspectorD said:


> Accordian door.
> Accordion Doors, Accordion Folding Doors & Accordion Room Dividers
> Good luck.:



dang! Beat me to it!


----------



## H201980

Thanks i cant believe so many poeple jumpped to my rescue... thank you very much,:banana:


----------



## H201980

Tha Carpenter said:


> I don't know, but it was obviously a bi-fold door
> 
> take a look at the door in this kitchen is this it?
> View attachment 1312




no its not that, but thanks for taking the time to look


----------



## H201980

inspectorD said:


> Accordian door.
> Accordion Doors, Accordion Folding Doors & Accordion Room Dividers[/url]
> Good luck.:



YAY u got it... u win the :trophy:


----------



## GBR

If you install a pre-hung door unit........ I hope you have an egress (escape) window: less than 44" off floor to opening- 20" wide x 41"high--- 34"wide x 24"high, minimum 5.7 square feet opening. Otherwise, we helped you build a fire trap. Unless it's open on the top cathedral area.       Be safe, G


----------



## clancy

A folding door that folds into itself is called an accordion door. Check Home Depot.


----------



## ownerbuilder2012

Prehung door is the way to go.


----------



## tyjohn0516

The type of door you are looking for is called an accordion door.  They are definetly inexpensive and are at Menards, Home Depot, etc.  I used to work at Menards in Millwork so I know they are there for sure.  Its less than a hundred dollars and can come in a variety of colors.  They have some standard colors and sizes but some odd sizes you may have to order for a bit more money.  But, the sizes they have in stock are usually enough to cover the opening that you are looking to close off.


----------



## frankflynn

H201980 said:


> *its a folding door that folds into itself about 5 times and its made of a plastic type of fabric,  *



Lee - do you mean something like this?

http://www.blinds4uspain.byethost11.com/page%206%20pvc%20doors.htm

Although I'm not a big fan of putting more PVC into my living space - you can find these made of any material look for "folding door" in google (or bing or whatever)


----------

